# Bloat treatment for Apistogramma?



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with the health issues facing these fish. But my male apisto cacatuoides is showing the same signs as I have seen in bloated malawi cichlids. Laying on the bottom, clamped fins, not eating, hiding, etc. I've used the bloat treatment outlined here with success in the past with my malawi cichlids, is there any reason not to go about it the same way? Parameters are in check ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates under 10, ph 6.8. Since he's not eating, metro soaked food isn't a viable option. The other fish in the tank are fine. No visible injury, fungus, wounds, etc. An important factor is that he was sourced from the dubious czech lines, so I would think an anti parasitic treatment like the bloat treatment would cover my bases? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

How long have you had him? Any new additions lately?

I like using metronidazole for intestinal issues- combined with Epsom salt. Lucky for you, you won't have the solubility problems that high pH tanks have when using metro.

I like the tablet form of metro (look for something like FishZole), and I suggest treating every other day 3 times, with large water changes in between. Stop feeding all together, and add dissolved Epsom salt at 1 TBS per 5 gallons.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had him only a couple of months. Lost both male and female from same chain different location after a short time. Thought this guy was going to be okay as he seemed healthy for longer than the other two. All other fish are healthy including sensitive cardinals.I did add a pair of females for him around 2 weeks ago. But I did get these from a hobbyist breeder and not the same lines as this male. Don't know if that would be a factor. Other then that nothing changed. So I have to attribute it to intestinal issues found in these czech imports. The past two went quickly so had to act fast. He is now in quarantine under going the bloat treatment. Is there any harm in doing it this way? I have used this to treat bloated malawi cichlids in the past with success so thought it might be a good sort of intestinal cure all. Hopefully it works and I will keep the board posted. Thanks for the response.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

My only concern would be that your new arrivals have already been exposed to the disease, thus you'd be better off treating all of the fish rather than only the one showing symptoms.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good point, thanks for pointing that out. I have metro(powder) on hand, would a week of metro soaked pellets be a good measure while the apisto male is being treated seperatly in quarantine? They are all eating well. Is Metro safe for pretty much all fish? In this case cardinals, angels, apistos, and pleco?


----------

